# .5 acre lot with sidewalks



## dcallday (Dec 18, 2015)

Im doing a L shaped parking lot that is wide open and is .5 acre in total area. Included are sidewalks that would be done by shovel 150x4'. 
Thoughts on a price?
We have a f450 truck with plow


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

How long will it take you to plow? What do you need to make an hour? What prices can u charge in your area?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$12

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"
.


----------



## dcallday (Dec 18, 2015)

iceyman;2076782 said:


> How long will it take you to plow? What do you need to make an hour? What prices can u charge in your area?


I was thinking 1 hour using truck with plow, 1 hour with guy on dingo/shovel for sidewalks. 
$300 up to 3", add 25% if 4-6"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's awesome............except it would go for around $75 around here.

And unless it's really difficult and your shoveler is using a sand pail type shovel, you need to revise your time estimates.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

20 minutes total, plow, shovel, and salt. 1 guy.With a break of 5 min to pee.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Upon further review, after seeing your geographical location, and knowing your fixed costs, I say $8.32


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

why would you need a dingo? go get a snowplow shovel, thats not enough to need a dingo or another person IMO.

We have one, about 15k sq ft split into 2 different lots, front and back of building, with a total of around 150/4' of sidewalks. takes 30 minutes with 1" of snow. 20 to plow 10 to shovel, shovel everything into lot first then push. we charge $150 for it. Nobody likes shoveling, charge for it


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree with Andersman. By the time you unloaded a dingo I could have that walk cleared.


----------

